# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  gecko

## el.budda

hallo kann mir jem erklren wie der gecko funzt??
danke fr die hilfe

----------


## gobiger

Oh ja, mit dem komme ich auch NULL zurecht.

Ich weis schon gar net genau wie ich den Bug runterdrcken soll.

----------


## Soulsurfer1990

das ist echt eine Schwere sache...
also du brauchst ca. 2-4 bft nen freestyle board um die 100L und nen mitleres segel. also ca. 6,0.
dann stellst du dich in die Fuschlaufen ohne im gleiten zu sein.
wenn du in den Fuschlaufen bist, dann belastest du die verse richtig und dann kippt das board nach luv und die schiebst das Segel mit langen Armen in Lee hinein und kippst dein ganzes Grbergewicht nach vorne. wenn du soweit bist musst du das segel halt nur wie bei einem richtigen Flaka weiter Rotieren lassen und dann kommt das brett einfach mit und wenn du fertig bist weiterfahren... na ja scheie erklrt aber ich wei nicht wie mann dass besser erklren sollte...

mfg Soulsurfer

PS: wenn jamand sein echo 6,4 oder einen Fanatic Skate loswerden mchte bitte bitte nur melden  :Wink:

----------


## el.budda

danke fr die erklrung ich habe nur nicht gewusst wie ich den bug unters wasser bekommen soll

----------


## tmodell

hallihallo!!


Nach der vorherigen erklrung die natrlich super war , wird es dir wahrscheinlich nicht gelingen die spitze des board unter wasser zu bringen!! Trick!!
versuche aktiv von oben auf den gabelbaum zu drcken, dann geht die spitze unter, wenn du dann mit der spitze untergegangen bist mut du aufpassen das du das segel nicht zu weit aufs wasser legst sonst drehst  du dich nicht!Wenn die drehung beginnt versuche das Segel parralel an deinem krper vorbei zu schieben so das du dann durchs fenster aufs wasser schaust!!!
dann klappts!!

Gru Thorsten

----------


## iggy

ich krieg den bug nicht unter wasser um gleichzeitig das segel in back zu schieben.
das mit dem ankanten auf die luvkante hab ich schon verstanden und nach vorn legen geht auch in den schlaufen nur der entscheidende wendepunkt wenn man das segel in back schiebt will nicht gelingen. sollte man versuchen den bug schon vorher unter wasser zu drcken?? oder passiert das simultan mit dem in-back-schieben?? den flip 360 kann ich in beiden schlaufen von daher fehlt mir der knackpunkt in der einleitung des geckos.

@tmodell du kannst den move ja bereits. kannst du mir einen tip geben??
ein link zu einem video wr auch sehr hilfreich. 

das hab ich mir schon 20x angeschaut --> http://www.continentseven.com/move7next2.php?moveid=669

danke fr tips

gruss, 
iggy

----------


## iggy

hab noch eins entdeckt http://www.boardseekermag.com/moves_.../gecko512K.mov

ausserdem ist es wohl extrem wichtig beim ankanten nicht nur den krper nach vorn zu legen sondern wie du sagtest aktiv mit allem was geht von oben die gabel runterzudrcken (das hatte ich wohl etwas berlesen  :Wink:  )

----------


## Hundertwasser

Klappt der auch mit 110l volumen?

----------


## tmodell

klar aber um so grer das board um so schwerer ist es damit unter wasser zu kommen!

Grle

----------


## neon007

Klappt das auch mit 105 litern wenn man nur knapp 60kilo wiegt?^^....

----------


## tmodell

Also ich hab nen 107er chilli und wiege 65 kilo!!

----------


## fraspeed

danke fr die erklrung

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Nabend  :Happy: 
erst mal sorry, dass ich dieses Fass nach 2 Jahren wieder aufmache, aber es ist ja Bldsinn wieder einen weiteren Gecko-Thread zu beginnen.

Aaaalso: Ankanten klappt bei mir und ich krieg auch das Board unter Wasser. Ich probiere meist mit 6.3er Segel und 105er RRD FSW. Ich wiege 76KG.

Mein Knackpunkt ist, dass ich immer das Segel aufs Wasser ablege - also quasi zu tief runterdrcke, oder mich zu fest drauflege - und ich wei nicht wie ich das verhindern kann. Wenn ich versuche, es wie geschrieben an mir vorbeizuschieben, dann knallt mir meist der Mast aufs Wasser.

Was tun???

Muss ich, wenn das Board hinten aus dem Wasser ist, die Fe wieder durchstrecken?
Ich komme vll auch hinten nicht richtig aus dem Wasser.

Danke fr alle Antworten

----------

